# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Gaelic Classes for Parents of Gaelic Medium, Croilleagan and Early Years children

## weeboyagee

Bithidh clasaichean Gàidhlig a' toiseachadh ann an Inbhir Theorsa airson parantan!!

Gaelic Classes will be starting in Thurso for parents!!

If you are a parent, or know of parents of children either in Gaelic Medium education in Thurso, attending Gaelic Nursery or Early Years, or who are intending their children to attend any of these, please let them know and ask them to get in touch gàidhligannangallaibh@gmail.com

Classes will start very soon and will aim to compliment and support the current learning programmes in Thurso at GM and Croilleagan education centres.

Another great Gaelic Learning opportunity here in Caithness!!

WBG  ::

----------

